# How to make foaming sugar scrubs more bubbly



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 7, 2014)

A friend wants me to make her a foaming sugar scrub, which I don't typically make.  I've made them before, and I was unimpressed.  I used the below recipe from WSP, and want to use it again as I have all the ingredients, and they don't contain (by some miracle) SLS or anything else my friend is allergic to.  I want to make it more foamy.  Can I add more of the melt and pour to do this, or perhaps grate up part of a bar of pure castille cold process that I have on hand?  

RECIPE: Our Best Ever Sugar Scrub - Vanilla

This scrub recipe has been used by Debbie May for over 3 years. It has been a proven best seller for private label customers and now she has made it available to YOU! Feel free to change the fragrance and color. For those that cater to the ice cream novelty industry, it makes the perfect scoop-able "ice cream style" scrub! 

Project Level: Moderate
Estimated Time: 1 Hour
Yield: 8 - 8oz. jars

Ingredients
**•*1*Pound(s)*Foaming Bath Whip 
**•*10*Ounce(s)*Premium Extra Clear MP Soap Base - 2 lb Tray 
**•*1*Ounce(s)*Glycerin - Natural 
**•*1*Ounce(s)*Vanilla Almond Fragrance Oil 624 
**•*10-20*Drop(s)*Stained Glass Lemon Yellow Liquid Color 
**•*5*Cup(s)*Sugar - White Granulated Sugar 
**•*8**8 oz Clear Heavy Wall Plastic Jar - 89/400 
**•*8**89/400 Black Straight Top Cap - F217 Liner 

Equipment
**•**Digital Scale 
**•**Electric Mixer (Kitchen Aid is ideal) 
**•**Metal Mixer Bowl & Cake Mixing Blades 
**•**Microwave 
**•**Microwave Safe Glass Cup 
**•**Spatula 


Recipe Directions
NOTE: If you are making these products for sale, good manufacturing practices recommend you wear a hairnet, gloves and a mask. We also recommend a clean apron.
Using a soap cutter (never a knife) cut soap into 1" pieces.
Place microwave safe bowl on sale and tare to zero. Set scale to measure in ounces. Add 10 oz of soap to bowl.
Heat soap for 1.5 minutes or until fully melted. Do not over heat. Remove from microwave.
Place bowl with soap on scale and tare to zero. Add 1 oz. liquid glycerin to melted soap.
Place soap in metal mixing bowl and attach bowl to kitchen aid mixer. Begin to mix on slow.
While soap is mixing, weigh 16 oz of foaming bath whip and add to mixing bowl.
Turn speed to high for 1-2 minutes. Mixture will become creamy and look like marshmallow cream.
Turn mixer to medium speed and add 1 cup of sugar every 15 seconds until all 5 cups of sugar have been added.
While mixer is on medium speed, add a few drops of color and 1 oz. fragrance.
Continue to mix on medium speed until fully blended (about 60 seconds).
Remove mixing bowl from mixer clips.
Using a spatula, place mixture in plastic containers.
If you wish to use this product as an "ice cream style" sugar scrub, place batch in a 86 oz Clarified Spa Tub and allow to sit for 24 hours. You may then use an ice cream scoop to scoop scrub from tub into plastic jars.
If making this scrub as an ice cream theme, it should be noted that some fragrances will thin the base so that the scoops are not perfect. If this is your case, add an additional 1-2 cups of sugar. Ice Cream Scent ideas include: Strawberry, Chocolate, Pineapple, Orange/Vanilla, Lemon, Bubble Gum.
If selling this product, label according to the FDA Cosmetic Labeling Guidelines.

INCI Ingredient Label: Sucrose, Glycerin, Water, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Sorbitol, Propylene glycol, Disodium Lauryl sulfosuccinate, Sorbitol, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Myristate, Stearic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Triethanolamine, Tetrasodium EDTA, Benzophenone-4, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance, Yellow 5.

Wholesale Supplies Plus is not responsible for the products you create from our supplies. You alone are responsible for product and recipe testing to ensure compatibility and safety.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## new12soap (Oct 8, 2014)

Your castile soap may or not be "bubbly" enough, but yes you can use CP or MP soap.

I have not personally tried that particular recipe, I have used this very simple one:

3 parts sugar
2 parts soap
1 part oil (any kind, I would use something light like sweet almond)

Melt the soap (MP or grated CP) with the oil and stir in the sugar. Ta-Da.

it wasn't terribly bubbly, more scrubby than anything, but you could try a small batch and see if you like it better.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 8, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Your castile soap may or not be "bubbly" enough, but yes you can use CP or MP soap.
> 
> I have not personally tried that particular recipe, I have used this very simple one:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the idea!  I appreciate it.


----------

